# Working with tranposing instruments - can I just move the MIDI data?



## erica-grace (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi 

If I have, say, a Bb Clarinet in Cubase as a MIDI file, and I import that into Sibelius, the notes are going to be "wrong", that is to say, the notes will be written a Major 2nd higher than they will sound. Same with Horns, as another ex. - a Perfect 5th there. Can I just shift the notes accordingly (say, a whole step for Clarinet) in Cubase before exporting the MIDI file, or will that screw me up on certain intervals along the way?

Thanks!


----------



## JohnG (Sep 29, 2016)

It is better to bring the pitches over un-transposed (unchanged) from Cubase. There is a way to put the transpositions into Sibelius without changing the playback pitch -- which is useful.

When it comes to printing, if you prefer a "concert score," there is an option to leave the conductor's score in concert pitch (with the exception usually of contrabass, piccolo and other octave-transposing instruments). With this approach, you only print the transposed part for the player, with the score remaining in concert pitch. As a result, the notes will look different on the player's part than they do in the score. 

Alternatively, you can print a so-called "transposed score" where the conductor is looking at exactly what the players see.

The discussion about which is preferable / acceptable (transposed score or concert score) can generate a lot of indignation, fyi. Generally, in media recording, one uses a concert (un-transposed) score. Generally in concert work, the score is transposed.


----------

